

What happens traffic wise when a post hits #1 on Hacker News? Here are my stats - standrews
http://purde.net/2015/01/hacker-news-number-one-post-stats/

======
blackdogie
Did you take any special measures for protecting your blog, like caching ? Or
are you running beefy enough hardware ?

~~~
standrews
I was able to get hold of my hosting provider (virtuaal.com) and upgrade to
their biggest package in about 15 mins.

------
afoot
Looking forward to the 'What happens when a post about a post that hits #1 on
Hacker News, hits #1 on Hacker News?' post.

~~~
standrews
great idea :)

------
chrisan
Ty for sharing. Tiny FYI, on mobile the sidebar, even while collapsed, is
distracting. Thankfully there is reader view.

~~~
standrews
Indeed, need to update that theme.. Glad the reader view is there.

------
BasDirks
"ie. my Mom and a dozen bots" in the graph is priceless.

